
New 'Brexit Party' fails to register domain, gets claimed by pro-Remain group - ColinWright
https://mashable.com/article/brexit-party-domain-pro-remain/
======
whenchamenia
Pretty clear case of domain squatting, as they do not posess the same org name
and clearly did this out of spite. Clever, but not sophosticated. I can
imagine they have a strong case with icann.

